# chew toy recommendations please



## new2havs (Jul 11, 2017)

Our sweet puppy Rocky came home a few days ago and he's doing really well! He's 3 pounds at 8 weeks and he's a happy, friendly little guy. The whole family just loves him and we are having lots of fun with him. I'm going to attempt to attach a photo, but I might need some practice with that.

Anyway, he's quite a little chewer and he has some chew toys but he needs something that can fit in his tiny mouth that can reach back a little to help with the teething he's doing near the back of his mouth. He has the small size Kong but that's too big to reach the sides where he seems to need some relief. Are Nylabones bad? Because those seem like they would be tiny enough to work but I've read that pieces break off easily which could cause problems. Any recommendations? Thanks!!!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Try searching chew toys in the search engine. Nylabones are good, especially ones with ridges for peanut butter. Surely the extra small red kong would work? Also, bully sticks hold together. My little one likes the biscuit ball and IQ ball filled with Brothers kibble.


----------



## new2havs (Jul 11, 2017)

Marni said:


> Try searching chew toys in the search engine. Nylabones are good, especially ones with ridges for peanut butter. Surely the extra small red kong would work? Also, bully sticks hold together. My little one likes the biscuit ball and IQ ball filled with Brothers kibble.


thanks Marni! He does have the extra small red kong and he likes it but I was thinking he could use something more narrow so that he could chew on the sides of his mouth. I appreciate your advice and I just got him a small nylabone and I'm going to look into the other things you suggested as well!!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Check out the small (or xsmall) size antlers - Perry is obviously much bigger than your puppy but he seems to get them toward the back of his teeth when he wants to chew on them. The small nylabones are probably ok too (though they are shaped more bulbous at the ends so might not get into the back of a small mouth) - just watch if you have a strong chewer because they can grind it down and take pieces off (I always end up throwing Perry's away). Perry also loves to chew on the skinneeez plush animals (they don't have any filling in them) - just be sure to get the smaller ones - the 20+" ones are huge even for my 11 pounder.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Pig's ears from the local pet store are fine for puppies who just want to chew. They soften up so can be chewed with any teeth. Don't give them to adults as they're very fatty.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

new2havs said:


> thanks Marni! He does have the extra small red kong and he likes it but I was thinking he could use something more narrow so that he could chew on the sides of his mouth. I appreciate your advice and I just got him a small nylabone and I'm going to look into the other things you suggested as well!!!!


Just FYI. The red kong is an adult one. The light blue and pink are puppy kongs. They are softer. Your Puppy might like those better. (Loki isn't a hard chewer so I am still using the puppy kongs for him.

This is a chew toy he really liked. You soak it in water and freeze like a toddler teething toy.

Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : Dog Toy Pet Stages Cool Teething Stick : Amazon.com

PetStages has lots of small dog chews. Loki still plays with these.

Amazon.com: Dental Teeth Cleaning Chew Toys for Small Dogs, Dog Chew Toys for Petstages: Pet Supplies

This latex toy is his very favorite along with the squirrels and bees that go in the log and hive. It took him awhile to figure out how to get them out now he loves the little toys.

Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Multipet's Mini Globken Latex Plush Filled Polka Dot Chicken Dog Toy, 5-1/2-Inch : Amazon.com


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Loki has such fun toys!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Loki has such fun toys!


Loki's spoiled!! Annie - I got him the ball that Shama likes so much. He pushes it around the room and makes it squeak but he won't pick it up. Go figure. I also got him babble balls (both the animal sounds and talking). He loves them but they drive me crazy. So, I have started giving them to him in the mornings and picking them up when I get home from work.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So funny that he won't pick up "Squeakles" as my DH calls that ball. Shama throws it down the steps over and over. I'll have to check out the babble balls . . .


----------



## new2havs (Jul 11, 2017)

thank you very much!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

My DH wanted me to mention bully springs to you. Their shape makes it easier for the little Havanese paws to hold than the sticks.

Amazon.com : Natural Bully Springs : Pet Supplies

And the Himalayan Dog Chews. Once they get small, you can microwave them to make Himalayan Dog Puffs. (Be sure you allow them to cool before serving!)

Amazon.com : Himalayan Dog Chews 100% Natural, Small, 3.5 oz., 3-4 Piece : Pet Supplies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A very inexpensive and REALLY good chew for teething puppies was shown to me by my breeder. Take and old wash cloth and cut it into 2-3 strips. Tie the strips in knots, and soak them in water. Store them in try freezer. Give the puppy a frozen one to teethe on (they love them) and swap it out for a fresh one as needed. just rinse the used one out and freeze it again!


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

These are all awesome ideas! Maggie's amazon wishlist is filling up! 😃


----------



## Pinkasaurus (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank You for all the recommendations:smile2:!


----------

